

A simple document datastore using Redis - solso
http://github.com/solso/jor
The project provides storage for JSON documents that uses Redis as the backend data-store. JOR also provides a MongoDB-like query language for fast retrieval.
======
haimez
I simply can't imagine a use-case where you would want this and MongoDB
wouldn't be a better fit for the task. Redis is good at serving as a cache,
it's a good centralized data structure service for decentralized computing
systems, but it's not a great permanent storage mechanism.

~~~
solso
Redis persistence is very reliable, reliable enough to be a proper datastore
when using replication (master-slave). We have been using it in prod for 4
years, with many GB and not a single problem. From my experience, redis is
perfect for storage.

However, you have a point that if you are to use this setup, you could be
better off using mongodb right away, it's a matter of trade-offs.

A use-case of JOR is, for instance, when you need to ship a system on the
premises of your customer, or you have an embedded system. In such cases, the
ease of configuration and maintenance of redis really pay off (we run both
systems in production). You do not have all the power of MongoDB, only a
fraction of it, but you also have a fraction of operations cost.

But I do agree, that if your system is big enough, or you have the resources
for the proper mongodb setup, go for the real thing (mongodb) :-) JOR is some
sort of middle approach, for those cases that you say, would be good to have
the queries from mongo but it's just too much hassle to install it (in-house
or in-premise).

